# Link aus Frame in neuem Fenster



## Rene Mueller (17. Oktober 2004)

Moin,
ich möchte einen ext. Link aus einem Frame heraus aufrufen, der dann in einem neuen Browserfenster angezeigt wird, Jetzt erscheint er nur im Framefenster.
Danke und Gruß
René


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi

Das is ganz einfach du must nur ein target="_blank" anhängen



```
<a href="http://www.google.de" target="_blank">Google</a>
```


----------



## Online-Skater (17. Oktober 2004)

```
<a href="http://www.google.de" target="_blank">google</a>
```

ich denk ma mit dem * target="_blank"*  Befehl oder wat  ;-)


----------

